# delta vs grizzly bandsaw



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I am looking for a bandsaw. I found a Grizzly 14" new for $528.95 shipped to my house....
http://www.grizzly.com/products/14-1-HP-Bandsaw-Polar-Bear-Series-/G0555P

and then I found on Craig's list an older used Delta 14" for $525.00....
http://hartford.craigslist.org/tls/2792004185.html

I need some help....which one do I get? I am looking to do resawing of at least 6" of exotic hardwood. ( Bocote, Burmese Blackwood, Purpleheart, Ebony) 

I really like the looks of them both but looks are not top priority for me. It's quality. I did some googling on them both and could find no bad reviews of either of them....

also..if you have any suggestions as to something else please post em up..I'm all ears.


thanx peeps.


----------



## kaajonman (Jul 31, 2011)

I have the grizzly g0555. It's the same one you are looking at but not the polar bear model. It's been a great saw. Two differences I see with the ones you are looking at is the grizzly comes with a warranty and it is 1hp not 3/4hp. I'd go with the grizzly for that alone. Plus the guy on Craigslist is asking too much.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would get the grizzly. It's brand new, under worrenty, and a good saw. The delta is too much money


----------



## tt1106 (Apr 10, 2009)

Get the grizzly. I bought that saw a month ago. It's a great saw.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

That Delta is ridiculously overpriced. I bought the exact same Delta new (but on clearance) from Lowes for $300. Add in that the Grizzly has a more powerful motor and a warranty. I say get the Grizzly.
--Matt


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

wow..it's unanimous! I was really leaning towards the griz too. It's nice to be reassured that I am making a good decision. I offered the delta guy $300 cash today but said I'm crazy..I told him I'm not the the one asking a ridiculous price on a used tool....

Thank you for helping me.


----------



## snookfish (Jan 10, 2011)

That guy was crazy. I just bought a used 14" Delta for $200 off craigslist. And before that deal fell in my lap i was eyeballing the Grizzly.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

I would suggest if you plan to resaw a lot you may want to consider a bigger saw or at least one of the 14" "Delta cast clones" like the Grizzly with a 1.5hp motor. There will be plenty of people you can resaw this or that with a cast clone but the reality is they are marginal at best for the job. My suggestion (new) would be the Grizzly 513 series but you can get a lot more saw used if you look. 

In any case make sure you get a good blade for the saw you do get. If you do get a 14" cast saw like these be careful in your blade selection as they have a limited ability to tension blades. Thin gauge 1/2" bands (maybe a .016" x 5/8) are as big as I will go on one of those saws.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ok. i finally bought the grizzly! woo hoo. thanx to MoHawk and his code i saved 63.99!

any recommendations on blades to cut the exotic wood? i'll need a 92 1/2-93 1/2" blade. hows the woodslicer and timber wolf brand?

http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodslicer-resaw-bandsaw-blades.aspx

http://www.woodcraft.com/Search2/Se...ode=06INGOOG&gclid=CL-Qkpeu0a4CFUdN4AodPDB_Cw


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

First, the Highland Woodslicer is an excellent all around resaw blade for a 14" cast saw. Saws like this have a limited ability to properly tension wide and or thick resawing blades. The Woodslicer is a hardened spring steel blade "stolen" from the meat cutting industry. The pros for this blade is it is initially very sharp, has a thin kerf and narrow gauge all of which make it an excellent choice for a saw with limited horsepower. The negatives are it dulls quickly and is relatively expensive compared to it's life. The expensive part can be mitigated, Iturra Designs and Spectrum Supply both carry the same blade stock but are significantly cheaper. Iturra is located in Jacksonville, FL and does not have a web site, you have to call, they call their blade the Bladerunner and it is priced in the middle. Spectrum supply has a full service website, the main branch is in Ohio and calls its blade the Kerfmaster. The 1/2" Woodslicer is $30 for your saw, under $16 for the Kerfmaster. http://www.spectrumsupply.com/kerfmaster-2.aspx

For 14" cast Delta clone saws I suggest the 1/2" .022" Kerfmaster OR the 5/8" .016" Kerfmaster, all of these blades from the three sources are 3/4TPI variable pitch blades. 

Now that all said, since you are planning to cut exotics I would suggest instead a bi-metal blade, it will outlast the above spring steel blades by at least a factor of 10 and only costly slightly more than twice as much. They will not be as sharp initially as the blades above but after just a few feet of cutting, particularly in exotics, will be sharper. I am a fan of Lenox blades, also available at Spectrum, Given you still have to work with the limited wheel size and tension ability I would suggest a 1/2" .025" 4TPI hook Lenox Diemaster II for about $35 in your size. You can also check your local industrial supply which may have the Diemaster II or similar bandstock and may be able to save more money. A bimetal blade needs more tension than a carbon or spring steel blade 20,000PSI+ compared to 15,000, so when you tension a 1/2" blade I would tension it more like a 3/4" carbon blade on the same saw. I think Grizzly has numbers instead of inches on its scale so very near the top, 9-10 (I think it goes to 10).

Be aware both Iturra and Spectrum cut and weld from bandstock so any size is available and their is no premium for unusual sizes, Highland charges more for this since they don't weld them themselves. Not an issue for you since yours is the most common size but others may be interested to know that. 

I am not a fan of Timberwolf blades, first I have had an unusual percentage of bad welds from Suffolk in the past and in general I am not a fan of high silicon bands. They cost more than carbon, wear faster than carbon and their only real advantage is they are initially sharper. I do not buy into the lower tension claims, I have never seen any scientific basis for this.

I wrote a little about bandsaw blades a couple of years ago, if you are interested in reading more of my drival:

http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthr...k-bandsaw-blades!&highlight=lets+talk+bandsaw

Van

PS if you are cutting veneer out of these exotics and it becomes imporatnt to get every slice possible out of a board of expensive wood that fast wear of the spring steel blades may not be a problem so I would suggest having a 5/8" .016" described above for those situations.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

excellent post sir. very much an eye opener for me. i checked out your other topic as well. nicely done sir.....

and thank you.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

great news! i just went to the trucking company and picked up my grizzly bandsaw today!!! thanks guys. i'll let ya'll know how it runs and when i get a new blade i'll keep ya'll informed.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

ripjack13 said:


> great news! i just went to the trucking company and picked up my grizzly bandsaw today!!! thanks guys. i'll let ya'll know how it runs and when i get a new blade i'll keep ya'll informed.


 
Just don't judge the saw based on how it does with the blade they provide!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

ha...that i already know to change out.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> ok. i finally bought the grizzly! woo hoo. thanx to MoHawk and his code i saved 63.99!
> 
> any recommendations on blades to cut the exotic wood? i'll need a 92 1/2-93 1/2" blade. hows the woodslicer and timber wolf brand?
> 
> ...


I learnt the hard way that a good bandsaw, with an inferior blade is a terrible bandsaw.

I only use Lenox, nothing else. For resaw, I use a carbide tipped blade, everything else the Diemaster. Expensive, but they last a long time, saw straight and accurate, with clean cuts.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> I only use Lenox, nothing else. For resaw, I use a carbide tipped blade,


 
I love Lenox as well but since they don't make narrow blades I have Starrett for my small saws. 

I am not sure what resaw blade you are using but I am assuming it is a Woodmaster CT or Trimaster. Next time you need a band you might want to try the Laguna Resaw King especially if you are cutting veneer. It has a .024 gauge and .41" kerf. It saves wood and leaves the best finish of the three. With a feeder it requires VERY little clean up, even hand fed it is amazing. It is basically the same price as a Trimaster. Laguna also resharpens them for $45 return shipping included.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Huxleywood said:


> I love Lenox as well but since they don't make narrow blades I have Starrett for my small saws.
> 
> I am not sure what resaw blade you are using but I am assuming it is a Woodmaster CT or Trimaster. Next time you need a band you might want to try the Laguna Resaw King especially if you are cutting veneer. It has a .024 gauge and .41" kerf. It saves wood and leaves the best finish of the three. With a feeder it requires VERY little clean up, even hand fed it is amazing. It is basically the same price as a Trimaster. Laguna also resharpens them for $45 return shipping included.


Thx, appreciate the advice and will try it when I order again.

I use the Tri-Master 1" with a 2/3 vary tooth pitch. I have been using the same blade for almost 10 years, from cutting boards out of logs to wide veneer pieces.

For veneer 6" and less wide, my 1/2" Diemaster works just as well, if not better.

Normally, I don't clean up. One face is planed on the board before cutting the veneer and the rough cut side is glued as is.

Sounds as if you are more effiecient when it comes to yield out of a board.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

ripjack13 said:


> ok. i finally bought the grizzly! woo hoo. thanx to MoHawk and his code i saved 63.99!


 
Oh? Sharing is caring.


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Normally, I don't clean up. One face is planed on the board before cutting the veneer and the rough cut side is glued as is.


I rarely if ever joint my boards prior to cutting veneer but then I don't have the ability to joint a 18 or 20" board. I just usually use the first cut to "joint" the board then just cut veneer until I am out of wood. I like this method since it doesn't waste wood and the bookmatches are closer since there is less missng between the leaves.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

Huxleywood said:


> I rarely if ever joint my boards prior to cutting veneer but then I don't have the ability to joint a 18 or 20" board. I just usually use the first cut to "joint" the board then just cut veneer until I am out of wood. I like this method since it doesn't waste wood and the bookmatches are closer since there is less missng between the leaves.


Makes good sense. How thick do you cut your veneer?


----------



## Huxleywood (Feb 24, 2012)

WillemJM said:


> Makes good sense. How thick do you cut your veneer?


Most veneer I cut at 1/16" since it is one revolution on the adjustment crank of my Laguna Driftmaster fence, if I have a piece of wood thay I am trying to be very stingy with I will go to 3/64" (3/4 of a turn).


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I just picked an olsen 5/8" 4tpi .025 blade at Woodcraft to hold me over. The blade Grizzly sent with the saw made it through an 8" block of rock maple then I tried one more pass. No luck...the teeth fell off halfway though....
The Olsen went through my Burmese Blackwood like butter. Man what a great machine it is!


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

So I have been cutting up random material with it to just see what it can do...it's perfect.


----------



## Kirby Hidy (Apr 3, 2012)

IMO, 1 HP is much better than the standard 3/4. FWIW - Several years ago, I bought an old Rockwell BS for $150. Took it home, replaced the motor with a 1HP, bought new tires, blade guides, some cool blocks, belts and a fence. Ended up putting another 150 or so in it (the motor was free). Cleaned it up, adjusted the wheels as needed and it worked perfectly for many years. Keep in mind, there's not really that much to a band saw. Most of it's success is in technique and good blades. To your point, there's nothing wrong with Delta equipment. However, the Grizzly has been getting good reviews for many years and I'd not hesitate to have one. Suggest a riser kit at some point too. 
KH


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

I actually do have the riser kit. Bought em all at once....

This things great!


----------



## Russell Pisciotta (Apr 9, 2012)

HF has a 14 in 4 speed BS for about 350 new. It's a great saw. 

http://www.harborfreight.com/media/...b33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/i/m/image_14408.jpg


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 2, 2012)

Harbor Freight? Surely you jest. It's a pos. I looked......
And for that price you could get a base model Grizzly.....
The HF will not handle the tpye of wood I'm using.

But thanx.....


----------

